# Vernon Staff 2005



## q_1966 (7 Feb 2005)

Who wants to do staff in Vernon, if so, which position are you applying for?


----------



## Docherty (7 Feb 2005)

D-Coy Warrant Officer.


----------



## ouyin2000 (7 Feb 2005)

Applied for CSM Candidate, hopefully will get C-Coy or HQ CSM

will be my 3rd year of staff at vernon


----------



## Docherty (7 Feb 2005)

I am sure you will get C-Coy, last years CSM didn't have the highest standards  :


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 Feb 2005)

i applied as Vernon staff plt WO. it was my 3rd choice though so i probably wont be going there.


----------



## q_1966 (8 Feb 2005)

If I dont go to Basic (Trying to get into the CF) I want to be the C-Coy Freshie Man,


----------



## madchicken (10 Feb 2005)

Docherty said:
			
		

> I am sure you will get C-Coy, last years CSM didn't have the highest standards   :



Ouch thats harsh.  MWO Crossland was a very good RSM.  He tried his hardest to break the Charlie curse, and even though he failed I still have an unbaliveable amount of respect for him.


----------



## q_1966 (10 Feb 2005)

How about the C-Coy CSM, 2003, Escobar, I will never forget the time he swore at us... and by us, i mean most of the company, It was an intresting motivational speech.


----------



## ouyin2000 (10 Feb 2005)

oh geeze, dont even get me started on him 

he was the outgoing RSM for my new corps when i transferred here in October '04


----------



## madchicken (11 Feb 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> How about the C-Coy CSM, 2003, Escobar, I will never forget the time he swore at us... and by us, i mean most of the company, It was an intresting motivational speech.



Okay fine I'll give you that.  2004 was my first time at camp, I went right into CL, so I never knew Escobar at the CSM level, I just knew him as a very mean HQ warrant, and he was my warrant's friend I supposed.  But yeah i really hated Escobar, but like I said, Crossland was a really good CSM


----------



## marshall sl (12 Feb 2005)

"He tried his hardest to break the Charlie curse, and even though he failed"

Whats this all about? How long has it been around? I was a Plt WO in C Coy in 76 and 77


----------



## Docherty (12 Feb 2005)

I have never heard of any curse.


----------



## ouyin2000 (12 Feb 2005)

the charlie curse: from what i heard, as a  course cadet in C coy in 2000 was that charlie had never won the Weekly COs Pennant fora good many years...meaning that C coy was never the best out of the battalion


----------



## Dane (12 Feb 2005)

It's the CL except for Delta curse lol. Ive never seen Echo or Charlie win.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (12 Feb 2005)

Blackdown would fly 3 pennants each week, I'm pretty sure it was best basic company, best 6 week company (CL or CLI), and best band company.  To even the odds a bit.


----------



## 022  AD Gunner (12 Feb 2005)

Just a question to the young troops.

Does Vernon still have a "Foxtrot Sqn"?

From an old guy?


----------



## Docherty (12 Feb 2005)

F-Coy was taken away a few years ago, but it is coming back this summer as a Basic Coy again.


----------



## pi-r-squared (12 Feb 2005)

Are you guys sure that Charlie never won the pennant recently because I thought they got it once or twice in '02.


----------



## 022  AD Gunner (12 Feb 2005)

Back in the day!!!! 
When I was there in 1988 the Air cadets moved into Vernon Foxtrot into a Sqn, we had 2 SSM,s that summer. The first was fired after 1 week.


----------



## ouyin2000 (13 Feb 2005)

Foxtrot was Basic in '01, but they got rid of it when i went for staff in '03 and '04...their bringing it back this summer though


----------



## marshall sl (13 Feb 2005)

I was a Cpl In Foxtrot in 1975, it was the 1st co-ed coy at Vernon. It had 3 plts of females and 1Plt of males. Male staff for male cadets and vice versa.


----------



## Dane (13 Feb 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> Blackdown would fly 3 pennants each week, I'm pretty sure it was best basic company, best 6 week company (CL or CLI), and best band company.   To even the odds a bit.



Really that just sounds like Barney's "Every-one wins! Hurray!"


----------



## Burrows (13 Feb 2005)

Blackdown has many companies.


----------



## Jonny Boy (13 Feb 2005)

CLI - Alpha and Bravo.   Air cadets- Charlie Squadron. 

CL- Delta, Echo, Foxtrot, and Golf.  

Basic- Hotel, India.  

Band camp- MIL- Juliet, P&D- Kilo.

So all togeather Blackdown has 11 companies. the 3 penants go to best CLI, best CL and Best Basic company


----------



## mcpl_spunky (16 Feb 2005)

the charlie curse isn't that bad you guys weren't there when all of the girls in c coy 2004 broke out in all of these bruises there was a C there was a 7  AN 8 and a 4 with two five s these bruises were SO weird all of the girls were freaking out and the csm and the c coy female all had a pity party for all of the girls that were freaking out it was SO funny


----------



## q_1966 (16 Feb 2005)

Staff Positions Available

[/url]http://www.regions.cadets.forces.gc.ca/pac/support/pdf/cstc_vernon_vacancy.pdf[/url]

...so which one is the Freshieman considered?


----------



## ouyin2000 (17 Feb 2005)

that would be the company general duties/storesman MCpl position


----------



## Jonny Boy (17 Feb 2005)

the only charlie curse in blackdown is that it is air cadets.  ;D    lol  joking


----------



## condor888000 (17 Feb 2005)

Hey! Don't make me come after you with a glider!


----------



## Jonny Boy (17 Feb 2005)

glider i wouldn't mind. now a plane i would have to worry about. they have propellers


----------



## condor888000 (17 Feb 2005)

Wait till Sept then.................hopefully.........


----------



## Jonny Boy (17 Feb 2005)

thanx for the heads up. ill start running now lol


----------



## condor888000 (17 Feb 2005)

You have a bit of time yet, Cessna's aren't renowned for their speed....


----------



## Dane (17 Feb 2005)

General Duties and Storesman and different positions.

It is the Storesman.


----------



## pi-r-squared (25 Mar 2005)

Dane said:
			
		

> General Duties and Storesman and different positions.
> 
> It is the Storesman.



why would anyone want a MCpl staff job?  it doesn't involve much leadership, and all you do is sit in the passenger side of a LSVW.  MMMmmmmmmm, great fun hauling dirty laundry.  :  Then General duties.  That is even better


----------



## Chainsaw (25 Mar 2005)

I've applied for Leadership and Challenge WO, Navigation WO and Adventure Platoon WO.

I'm hoping for the first one the most, I think it would be the most enjoyable.

Cheers,


----------



## pi-r-squared (25 Mar 2005)

I want to go on Basic.  I want to end my cadet career already.


----------



## q_1966 (25 Mar 2005)

pi-r-squared said:
			
		

> why would anyone want a MCpl staff job?   it doesn't involve much leadership, and all you do is sit in the passenger side of a LSVW.   MMMmmmmmmm, great fun hauling dirty laundry.   :   Then General duties.   That is even better



You want the job, because your qualified for it. Some of us dont have NSCE around here (applys to VACSTC)


----------



## ouyin2000 (27 Mar 2005)

LongRange said:
			
		

> I've applied for Leadership and Challenge WO, Navigation WO and Adventure Platoon WO.
> 
> I'm hoping for the first one the most, I think it would be the most enjoyable.
> 
> Cheers,


what did you do last summer? ('04)


----------



## Dane (29 Mar 2005)

Dane said:
			
		

> General Duties and Storesman and different positions.
> 
> It is the Storesman.



I used the wrong word, some one asked what the Freshieman was considered, and then someone else responded it was the GD/Storesman which is incorrect. My reply should have read: 

General Duties and Storesman *are* different positions.

It is the Storesman for Freshie.

Im applying for CSM.


----------



## q_1966 (31 Mar 2005)

What else do General Duties do, beside escorting the MIR Commando's up to MIR


----------



## Zedic_1913 (31 Mar 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> What else do General Duties do, beside escorting the MIR Commando's up to MIR



Wow that would be convient for us at Blackdown, some days I'd have my Sergeants do rock paper scissors to determine who had to take them that day.


----------



## pi-r-squared (1 Apr 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> You want the job, because your qualified for it. Some of us dont have NSCE around here (applys to VACSTC)



Well it sounded like people were aiming for a Freshie job instead of trying and aiming to become NSCE qualified.  

I remember when the Duty NCO would have to march the MIRs up.  Sounds like a fitting job for a MCpl since all that happens is a lot of sitting around and waiting.  What I mean is that if Sergeants were given a job to sit around and do nothing all day, that would be easy.  Does MCpl count for Master Cadet as Staffing in a leadership role?


----------



## ouyin2000 (2 Apr 2005)

the requirements for master cadet are: Having successfully completed any CLI Course, have successfuly completed NSCE (not necessarily the first time), have staffed 1 summer in a leadership or supervisory role

there is no "rank requirement" for the staff position, but i believe that General Duties MCpl is not covered as either a supervisory or leadership role


----------



## army_gurl_74 (2 Apr 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> Wow that would be convient for us at Blackdown, some days I'd have my Sergeants do rock paper scissors to determine who had to take them that day.



Or in my company last summer, there was enough MCpls to decide between them who was going to go.


----------



## Dane (3 Apr 2005)

Other duties of the GD Master Corporal include, filing, a lot of barracks duty, and complaining about how they have it so tough.


----------



## Docherty (4 Apr 2005)

They should take out GD and just make who ever is the COS do all that stuff for the day.


----------



## armygurl_557 (8 Apr 2005)

Some People from My Corps Just Transfered fomr BC and said that if any of us were applying for Staff, to go to Vernon...
They said they had been to Blackdown and it wasnt as Good..
Anyone Know whats soo Special about Vernon..


----------



## ouyin2000 (8 Apr 2005)

well ive been there for 3 summers as course and 2 summer as staff so far...so i guess thats special

ive never been to another camp other than connaught for a week in september '03 so i really can't compare

but i would say that vernon is a very good camp with lots of things to do =D


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Apr 2005)

I had a cadet transfer to my corps from BC as well.  He speaks well of Vernon, he say's in his opinion it's better then Blackdown (however he has only been to Blackdown during the training year with my corps).  From what I've heard Vernon's one weakness is the food .... but I suppose like Blackdown you get used to it.

I had considered applying to Vernon for staff this year, but I decided on Blackdown because I wouldn't be too comfortable staffing at a camp I haven't done course at (and I much prefer Blackdown to Connaught).


----------



## Dane (9 Apr 2005)

Ive been to a few CSTCs and personally find many aspects of VACSTC very week (the food is beyond awful), however, in its defence the quality of training was a huge improvement last year over what I'd seen in 2001 or 2002. 

It's good you didn't apply to Vernon - you'd get a shotty position I'd bet (since they turn in-region people away)


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Apr 2005)

Dane said:
			
		

> It's good you didn't apply to Vernon - you'd get a shotty position I'd bet (since they turn in-region people away)


That was my other thought.  One of my MWOs wants to be a CSM in Vernon, I told him not to hold his breath .... seeing as he was a MCpl last year at Blackdown.


----------



## Dane (10 Apr 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> That was my other thought.   One of my MWOs wants to be a CSM in Vernon, I told him not to hold his breath .... seeing as he was a MCpl last year at Blackdown.



LOL... good luck buddy  plus you need a full contract as a WO to be an MWO at VACSTC. It kept one girl from CSM last summer.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (10 Apr 2005)

Dane said:
			
		

> LOL... good luck buddy  plus you need a full contract as a WO to be an MWO at VACSTC. It kept one girl from CSM last summer.


Thats basically why I told him not to hold his breath .... so far I'm the only one in my corps that has a staff offer, so he amy not even end up at Vernon.


----------



## q_1966 (12 Apr 2005)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> Anyone Know whats soo Special about Vernon..



Vernon is ok, though iv been to Vernon a couple times (CL & CLI and an Ex. or two) and outside of Cadets I cant count how many times Ive been to Vernon,  I dont like Vernon because I want a change of scenerey and want to be more than an hours drive away from my parents. 
That aside Vernon is a pretty big camp, so theres more people to meet and lots of fun to be had, even if its mostly on your offtime.


----------

